# How to Hide a Tivo Box



## markrstephen (Aug 25, 2009)

I have an old Tivo/DirectTv box, about 10 years old, which works fine but I want to hide it from sight. We have the TV on a cabinet in the LR and the Tivo box does not really fit. I am wondering if I can put the box behind a shelf out of site but still get the remote to work, if I take it apart is the remote sensor something easy to remove and relocate ? Maybe have the sensor somewhere visible to the remote but separated away from the actual box ? Has anyone done this before, is it even doable or just a dumb idea ?

Thanks.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

http://www.weaknees.com/rf-remote-details.php


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

It's very easy to do and often done. You want a remote repeater, of which there are many kinds. Typically these involve a stick-on emitter that is wired to a receiver. The receiver connects to a separate IR sensor either wired or wireless. You don't have to disassemble the box.

Smarthome has lots of options here.


----------



## cthomp21 (Jul 15, 2007)

Get this:

http://www.amazon.com/Next-Generation-Remote-Control-Extender/dp/B000C1Z0HA

You'll be amazed at how well it works. I sure was.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

That extender requires that you use a single remote that takes AA or AAA batteries. If that works for you, then it's a good bet.


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

I don't remember the model number (in different rooms) but I bought two signal extenders at Smarthome so everything could go in cabinets in the living room and the theater room (wife hates to see equipment)

As I remember, they were about $99 each and will, by stick on wire that you don't see inside the cabinet, control 6 (or 8?) pieces of equipment

They work great... the remotes work and the wife is happy


----------



## markrstephen (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I am a relatively smart guy but kind of electronics illiterate... So what is the cheapest easiest way to do this ? It's an old HR10 Tivo box. It would also be nice to set up my DVD player as well, but that is not critical. How does the remote repeater connect to the Tivo box itself, or does it not need to ?

I also found this on Amazon, I cant seem to post a link, but if you search Amazon for "cables to go 40430".

Mark


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

The one at Smarthome has a control unit that plugs into 110volt

There is an "electric eye" sensor... for which you drill a small hole so you may pass it to the outside of the cabinet

There are then several wires coming out of the control box, with pass-through stick tape on the end that you use to glue the repeater end directly over the receiver on whatever box you want to control


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You can physically remove the sensor from the receiver and relocate it, or parallel another with it. 

On my TiVos, I brought the wires from the main board to a 1/8" stereo jack, which I plug a UHF data receiver, and elsewhere have a UHF data transmitter linked to an IR receiver.


----------



## markrstephen (Aug 25, 2009)

I think I understand how it all works now, thanks again everyone !

Mark.


----------



## matthewliebman (Jun 1, 2002)

I've used :

Xantech model 291KITRP

http://www.amazon.com/Xantech-291KITRP-Shelf-Top-Receiver-Kit/dp/B0007P5KBW

It's excellent

After I got a LCD flat screen, I was no longer able to pile all my equipment (Tivo, VCR, 2nd Tivo) on top of my 40" TV

I put all my equipment in a cabinet , the 291KITRP was able to control 4 pieces of equipment

Matt


----------



## TedE (Mar 4, 2005)

All of our hardware  TiVo, cable box, audio amp, DVD, VCR etc. is in the basement... monitor is fed by an AV cable that comes up through the floor.

Everything is controlled through a Radio Shack Wireless Remote Extender - Model: 15-1950 ($44).

The IR sender and receiver look about the same and are both AC powered. The sender (that you point-and-shoot at) goes somewhere appropriate... most likely next to your monitor. It accepts any IR signal from any IR remote, converts it to a radio wave, transmits it unchanged to the receiver (through walls, if necessary... maybe up to 50 feet or so), which re-converts it to an identical IR blast which any and all nearby equipment sees. In our case, the receiver hangs upside-down from the ceiling, about five feet in front of the basement hardware.

I've also hooked these up for friends and family in closets and cabinets. Worked perfectly every time. (Actually, the model I've used is older and a pyramid shape... but I'm sure the guts are the same in the current model.)

Have fun! Ted E.


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

However, as with any electronics, make sure that it is well-ventilated. Keep an eye on the temperature.


----------



## TedE (Mar 4, 2005)

_Very_ good point. On the installs I did in cabinets, I included a 4˝ quiet ventilation fan at the bottom rear with a screened exit hole near the top.

There wasn't an easy way to bring in or remove air from the closets, but I included a small fan just to keep the air moving. One's been working for over 20 years, so I guess it did the trick! Ted E.


----------



## dagap (Dec 5, 2003)

My Hot Link has been running for years with zero problems. Highly recommended.

http://www.amazon.com/Remote-Control-Booster-System-8225P/dp/B00023JJV6/ref=sr_1_1

(Amazon's banner says I purchased Oct. 2005. I've barely touched it since, only when I added or removed an A/V component.)


----------

